#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  ISO/TR 12765 (or AGA-9) : Ultrasonic Flow Measurement

## hsazerty

Hello,

I am working on Ultrasonic Flow Measurements, and i need the corresponding ISO standard is *ISO/TR 12765* or the equivalent *AGA-9*.

That would be very nice if someone could upload them.



Thank you very much.  :Smile: See More: ISO/TR 12765 (or AGA-9) : Ultrasonic Flow Measurement

----------


## uttarasachin

Hi I am also looking for AGA9 & AGA11
pl help
thanks

----------


## omar zaareer

Please somebody could instruct me to find the AGA9 urgently my friends

----------


## Nabilia

AGA 9 - Measurement of Gas by Multipath Ultrasonic Meters - Report No. 9 2nd Edition, April 2007 .pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

